# How To Smoke Fish On The Grill



## catman

Here's the method I use for smoking fish on the grill. You've got to give it a try.

http://preparingsmokedfish.blogspot.com/


----------



## wdbrand

Thanks catman. That's what I needed. Great recipes.


----------



## catman

wdbrand said:


> Thanks catman. That's what I needed. Great recipes.


You've got to try smoked Bluefish. It's the best smoked fish I've ever tasted.


----------



## Tracker16

Thanks for the tip Nick. I have been wanting to try smoking some blues for awhile


----------



## wdbrand

Do blues freeze well when fileted? Never eat or keep them, so I don't have a clue. If they do, I'd be tempted to filet some and freeze them for the trip home and smoke later.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Dunno WD, but I've got some filets that I vacuume sealed last fall. All that talk of smoking in the recipe section has made me want to fire up the outside fire pit and throw 'em on there to find out.


----------



## wdbrand

Let me know how the fillets turned out freezing wise


----------



## catman

wdbrand said:


> Do blues freeze well when fileted? Never eat or keep them, so I don't have a clue. If they do, I'd be tempted to filet some and freeze them for the trip home and smoke later.


I'd put the fileted blues in a Zip Lok bag and keep it covered with ice. Don't let any of the melted ice come in direct contact with the fish. This way they'll stay fresh for 3 days. BTW don't scale those that you plan to smoke. To answere your original question I don't like the taste of blues that have been frozen so for me blues don't freeze very well.


----------



## Dyhard

Blue fish, eat them fresh or smoke them. Smoked Blue fish are extremely good. Unsmoked fish that are a few days old aren't worth keeping.


----------

